# Dog tag sublimation



## naneky09 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi. I am new at sublimation and I just started printing on dog tags. I bought sublimated dog tags from a company called IDPlates, which have a nice glossy finish. I have a Epson WF7010 and I am using high temperature ink from cobra inks. I am using cobra ink paper (DyeTrans™ Multi-Purpose Ink Jet high temp Printing Paper). I am printing a simple design with a black background and white logo. When I press the image onto the dog tags, they do not come out nice. For one, the black color isn't black, it looks like the color of an eggplant (dark purple). Also, the dog tags do not have the glossy finish it had before pressing, they come out with a residue that I can see when I tilt the dog tag towards the light. I am printing from Corel X5. I am pressing at 400 degree and for 55 seconds. Before pressing, I have a teflon sheet on my press and on top I am using parchment paper, the image, then the dog tag, then more parchment paper. 
Can someone please help me, I am new and not sure what I am doing, and I would really like to learn to do this correctly.
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Wrong colors: Cobra has a color profile for the 7010 you can try, which may correct the colors. Print from Corel PhotoPaint, not CorelDraw, using that program's color management features. See if that helps.

Orange peel effect (you can see when tilting in the light): Turn down the heat to about 360 to 365. Don't use parchment paper, as crinkles in it will pattern through to your transfer. Use plain copier paper instead.

Pressure: Use *light* pressure. Thin metal comes out better that way. (The metal-to-paper surface is smooth, and creates an instant vacuum, so a heavier pressure is not needed. A heavy pressure can increase the orange peel effect)

Stacking order on the press: You can image thin metal with the transfer top or bottom. I prefer the metal on the bottom, transfer paper on the top, with heat tape securing the tag to the paper. Don't use that wacky spray.

Overall: Try longer on your times, like 70 to 90 seconds. If the black starts turning brown, it's too long.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

All in all your problem is most likely that YOUR ICC profile is not correct. A common problem when using an off brand ink.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

If you are using the profile from Cobra try just using the Epson Profile. Mine has worked out better that way. Also cut back on the time to about 40-45 seconds, some softer coatings will not do as well with longer times and will give a dull finish.


----------



## bighook1 (May 16, 2007)

This Is Just A Thought But Some Of The Dog Tags Have A Clear Film On Them You Must Peel Off Before Pressing.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

GordonM said:


> Wrong colors: Cobra has a color profile for the 7010 you can try, which may correct the colors. Print from Corel PhotoPaint, not CorelDraw, using that program's color management features. See if that helps.
> 
> Orange peel effect (you can see when tilting in the light): Turn down the heat to about 360 to 365. Don't use parchment paper, as crinkles in it will pattern through to your transfer. Use plain copier paper instead.
> 
> ...


So, the colors can print different if you print from Corel Draw or Photopaint? I figured it would be the same. I do know you want to resize your photos in Photopaint, as in CorelDraw they come out more blurry if you make them bigger compared to PhotoPaint.

And you use plain copy paper as a cover? What about Kraft paper instead?


----------

